# Big New Park in Burkeville, TX!



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

A new park opened up today in Burkeville TX right off HWY 63. It is 3000 acres right on the Sabine River. Me and a buddy spent the day out there and had a great time even though it was dry and dusty. There was a lot of great scenery and you are free to blaze your own trails throughout the property. 

We rode ~30 miles today and still had tons of trail left. The place had LOTS of potential but it has been so dry where wasnt a whole lot of mud today, but when it rains it will really be a blast. The back half of the park around the beaver pond will be a great ride with a little water!

The owner's name is Brick and he is a very nice guy. He is working hard on the park cutting many more trails, adding RV hookups, and wash racks soon. He is looking for feedback from riders so yall should go check it out when you can! I might be able to make it back out in a couple weeks. Here is their Facebook and the website should be up soon. Ill post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Anyone want to ride this weekend?


----------

